# Felis Britannica (FIFe) In Scotland



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Anybody going to this show it's in Perth on the 17th and 18th August I've just filled in my entry form. Been about 30 years since I showed and that was at GCCF shows.

Looking forward to it just hope Piper likes it:thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not showing (probably) but will certainly be visiting.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A friend of mine is going there for her first ever show! Do you want me to hook you up?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hook me up?  Reminds me of seedy Internet dating sites!

Yes please. Will be wanting to see the Siamese & Orientals but always open to a potential new friend. Sounding like a dating site again...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, will do my best! She'll have a Siberian I think.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh I LOVE Siberian's actually I love all cats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, let's see if we can coax her to come on here!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this actually happening? I can't find anything about it on the net. If it is can someone let me know where it being held please? And what time it's open to the public from? 10am?

Confused of Fife


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

It is in Perth ph20th is the postcode I'm visiting on Saturday with a friend who is exhibiting. I was unsure if I would like the set up so didn't enter.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, so it's at:
Dewars Ice Rink
Glover Street
PERTH
PH2 0TH​
I have found it on the Felis Britanica website now, but have no idea what time I should turn up except some time in the morning.

I'll be looking at the Orientals & maybe the Siamese. And I'll have photos of my kittens on my camera.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Might see you there then


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

11am judging starts but you can go earlier


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. Are the pens in sections / breeds like at GCCF? Can I get a Cat-alogue?  Would like to see the cats with their owners, would like to know what I'm looking at - I don't mean breed / colour, I mean prefix - who bred the cat.

Having looked at the size of the car park on Google Earth I think I'll go to the part & ride as there is a bus stop right by the venue, and buses every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Owners&breeders are with their cats all day I think the only difference is that you take the cat to the judge and the hall isn't vacated during judging, I'm not sure about a catalogue, you weren't given the option to buy one on the entry form I seen. If I like how it's run il enter next year. I need to see how owners showing more than one cope also, what happens if both cats are due to be judged at the same time etc.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Completely different to what I was expecting.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

munchkinpie said:


> Completely different to what I was expecting.


Very different to past shows I've been to but I really enjoyed it esp judges giving verbal critique of cats and why they were making the choices they did.

Very pleased and surprised that Piper my Black and white moggy was nominated for BIS!!!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I like that you got a written report away with you that day. I think they could have spaced out the pens a bit more so it would look fuller, there was a row I couldn't get down.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you read the writing? One thing I like about GCCF shows is I can get to read the reports on any cat entered. It seems with Fife you get the report on your judge and there is no-where anyone else can read them.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

They are online too. My friend had to go and ask what was written on hers as she could read the writing. What did you think of the show?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We went along to this show  Some lovely cats who were obviously happy with this style of show however I personally prefer the GCCF style show as our girl would not cope with this style of judging. Unfortunately Pedigree Pets can't be shown at Felis Britannia so we wouldn't be able to show our girl anyway. Hats off to the show team whom I know have worked very hard to make the show happen.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> They are online too. My friend had to go and ask what was written on hers as she could read the writing. What did you think of the show?


They are? Where? 

I would have like all cats of a given breed to be penned togeather. Most people only show one breed, so it should be possible. Or, at least have the pen number beside the cat's name in the catalogue. Otherwise it's really hard to find all cats of a breed which one might well want to do.

I was struck by the hard work of the show team, and by the number of people who had travelled quite some distance to compete. If I have a pedigree I can show next year I will, but the only cat I'm showing at present is a pedigree pet so if he's the only cat I can show then I can't. Depending on when it is, the girl I am probably keeping from this litter might be pregnant or nursing.


----------

